# Word of the Day--Hooligans



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2021)

_noun_
plural noun: *hooligans*

a violent young troublemaker, typically one of a gang.
"a drunken hooligan"


Our news is often has a few stories about hooligans causing some kind of grief for other people.  These people need to be taught other ways to spend their time.  There have been some programs in the past that were doing some good in that regard.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 11, 2021)

Sounds like something Joe Biden would say, along with "malarky", and I like him.


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

I think hooligans can be of any age group, not just the young!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> I think hooligans can be of any age group, not just the young!


I didn't define the word.  The definition I posted came from a dictionary and said young.

Just added:  I also just looked at various other definitions and some said "young" and some did not, that I saw.

I guess they figure that *more often* a younger person engages in such behaviors.


----------

